# Little vinyl work I did.



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife really wants to go with an old school look on her new Beetle. We went to several places in town that do automotive wraps and presented our idea. We were quoted anywhere from $950-$1500 for the black graphic pictured below on the silver photoshopped beetle.



I have a plotter and I cut stickers for friends and a lot of local car clubs, so I am not new to doing vinyl work but I have never attempted anyting this big. While waiting for the rest of the parts to bag my wifes beetle I ordered a roll of 3m's 1080 series Gloss Black Metallic automotive vinyl wrap and decided to attempt it myself to save money lol. Below is the result of me, a couple buddys, my wifes amazing frozen pizza cooking skills and 4hrs worth of work. Oh and I only had $128 in materials.

-Wes


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks really nice!!!! I think it is going to even look better once you lower the car. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

absolutely superb!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

NICE work!! :beer:

I am contemplating doing vinyl like that, but on the roof. Think that would look good?

I am jealous that you are going to lower it! Wish I could do that to mine!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Great Job, looks Great, what about the rack? Is old school rack mod in your plans?

oldschoolrack


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Yay for someone else going old school I like the black, to bad you're in Nebraska would be cool to get the 2 together.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> That looks really nice!!!! I think it is going to even look better once you lower the car. Very nice! :thumbup:





Dmac200769 said:


> absolutely superb!


Thanks guys!



MATTSBUG said:


> NICE work!! :beer:
> 
> I am contemplating doing vinyl like that, but on the roof. Think that would look good?
> 
> I am jealous that you are going to lower it! Wish I could do that to mine!


yes, just make sure that you take your time. 


JR Martinez said:


> Great Job, looks Great, what about the rack? Is old school rack mod in your plans?
> 
> oldschoolrack


Since we dont have anything out yet for our cars as far as racks i will prob have to have one custom made. it will get one soon though.


walery said:


> Yay for someone else going old school I like the black, to bad you're in Nebraska would be cool to get the 2 together.


where are you located?


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Portland oregon, on another note I'll be taking the beetle to wuste since the corrado won't be done.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Nice Job! 

Know what I like about it??? I bet it will protect your paint. On the roof may not be such a bad idea as I have had a few bounce-offs...


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was looking into having my beetle wrapped completely in a matte green. 2800 is what i was quoted for the job. Four days of them having the car as well. Needless to say, Reflex Silver looks just fine now! I am interested in getting the roof fully done in a matte blace with either the Wolfsburg logo on top in silver. I have found the material to do the roof for under 50 bucks but need to get my confidence up a bit before trying it myself.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ltlebug said:


> That looks really nice!!!! I think it is going to even look better once you lower the car. Very nice! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Wes how long does the vinyl last? Thinking of doing this, but the Florida sun is brutal & might do paint instead.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

VW GUY said:


> Wes how long does the vinyl last? Thinking of doing this, but the Florida sun is brutal & might do paint instead.


I wana say 5-6 year outdoor life. My wife's is always garaged so it should last longer but I will change my mind before then lol. Message me for details on where to order.
-wes


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------

